# Hershi



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

This is my hedgie named Hershi, and she is almost 9 weeks old (born 01.24.10). I got her on March 18th.  









Hershi sleeping in her fleece.









First time Hershi balling up in my hands with her feet sticking out :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's a baby doll  That last pic is a cute overload


----------



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

^^^^What they said!^^^^


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is so adorable


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Give me that beautiful baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

Lucky duck! Hershi is as precious as could be!


----------

